# NEW TOY!



## kc5tpy (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello all.  Well it took them 15 days and three tries ( sent the same WRONG machine twice ) but they finally sent the correct machine.  Wish I had gotten it for 1/2 the price but can't always find the "GREAT SCORE".  Now I just need time and weather to come together so I can smoke something to use it on.













SEALER.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Feb 24, 2015


















SEALER 2.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Feb 24, 2015














   40 cm. Vac sealer.  Ordered 4 different size rolls from 40cm down to 15cm..  Does cannisters.  BLAH! BLAH! BLAH!  Still reading the instructions ( don't tell anyone cause REAL MEN don't read instructions  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ).  I'll need a separate shed to store it in but the POINT is according to the seller THIS THING REALLY SUCKS!  Told the Missus the 40cm. size should come in handy should she ever need to dispose of a body in the back garden.  In hindsight; judging by the smile on her face, Maybe should have left out that piece of info.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 24, 2015)

That looks like you'll have a lot of fun...er...get a lot of work done with it. [emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## smokeymondays (Mar 13, 2015)

So it has been a couple of weeks now...what is left in your house _NOT _vacuum sealed?


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, ashamed to say I have been busy with "honey do's" in the new house and have not even read the directions yet.  IN MY DEFENCE I also bought an electric knife sharpener and can say that with any of my good knives I could perform a castration procedure on a flea!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Mar 14, 2015)

Guess who got blamed for leading Danny astray !


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah Wade!  All your fault!  I got an ear bending after your first visit when I got home from work.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Of course I just blamed you for everything.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think you and I should agree not to let the wives communicate with each other.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------

